# [SUCHE] WLAN Printserver ohne Zusatzsoftware



## Eroli (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine WG einen WLAN-Printserver, sodass jeder drucken kann (ohne mit seinem Laptop in die Küche gehen zu müssen ;-) ).

Wir haben schon einen von HP (HP Wireless Upgrade Kit), doch (soweit ich das verstanden habe), tunnelt dieser ein USB-Protokoll und deswegen ist der Einsatz der Software zwingend erforderlich. Der Drucker ist per USB angeschlossen (Samsung CLP-510).

Ich stelle mir das jedoch so vor, dass der WLAN Printserver von den Windowsboardmitteln (alle Windows 7) erkannt wird und somit jeder gleichzeitig drucken kann. Ich will *keine* Zusatzsoftware.

Gibt es so etwas? Wenn ja, kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen?

Viele Grüße,
Eroli


----------



## PC Heini (12. April 2011)

Hmm, letzthin war ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens und wollte auch solch ein Gerät. Da ich aber noch Paralell Drucker habe, vielen einige Ideen durch. 
Dann die Idee;
 IP to USB. Roline 14.02.5202.APWG
Dies Gerätchen schliesst man dann an einem freien Port am Router an und gut sollte sein. ( Zuerst den Treiber auf allen Geräten installieren. )
Leider warte ich auch noch auf dieses Teil. Sollte jedoch noch diese Woche eintreffen. Dann kann ich mehr darüber sagen.
Aber schaus Dir mal an.


----------



## Eroli (12. April 2011)

Sorry, aber ich konnte kein Produkt unter dieser, zugegeben etwas wirr aussehenden, Bezeichnung finden...


----------



## PC Heini (13. April 2011)

Auch sorry, das sind die Daten die mir der Händler gegeben hat. Aber hier;http://shop.rotronic.ch/de/roline_usb_2_0_hub_uber_ip_4_port_schwarz/14.02.5202.html
So sieht das Teil aus.


----------



## Eroli (13. April 2011)

Das Teil kann auf jeden Fall so einiges (z.B. auch alle anderen USB-Gerät im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen).

Klappt das wirklich alles ohne Zusatzsoftware?

Ich finde den Preis allerdings schon etwas hoch, obwohl das ding ja auch mehr kann....


----------



## PC Heini (13. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich warte auch noch auf das Teil. Sollte bis ende dieser Woche hier sein. Kann Dir dann berichten, obs taugt.


----------



## Eroli (13. April 2011)

Vielen Dank, ich warte dann noch so lange ;-)


----------



## PC Heini (14. April 2011)

So, das Teil ist angekommen und installiert.
Wie michaelwengert ( warum sein Beitrag nicht angezeigt wird, weiss ich nicht ) schrieb, geht es nicht ganz ohne Software. Jedoch haste mit der nichts zu tun. Die zeigt lediglich den Verbindungsstatus und angeschlossene Garäte an.
Drucker, externe USB Festplatten und USB Sticks funktionieren alle.
Kurzum, ich bin zufrieden mit dem Gerät.


----------

